# kreis malen -> welche funktion?



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

hey,

ich möchte einen kreis zeichnen , weiss aber nicht wie. eine art drawCirlce() gibt es bei Graphics ja nicht,
und ich weiss nichtmal wie ich ein einzelnen Pixel male, weil damit würde ichs ja hinkriegen.

Ich kenne nur drawRect usw usw.. Wie male ich denn nen Pixel? drawPoint() gibts auch nicht.

Oder gibt es schon eine Art vordefinierte Methode zum Zeichnen von Kreisen?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

drawOval


----------



## The_S (26. Feb 2008)

oder drawArc oder drawRoundRect


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2008)

danke


----------

